# [ 2014 ] Scott Riddle



## mrsmusic

In case some here don't know, Scott Riddle passed away October 9, 2014, after what seems to have been an extended illness. 

I for one will miss his cheerful voice and his emails about timeshares and when it was time to pay my DIK dues.

If you are looking for his obit, his name was Earl.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Earl Prescott "Scott" Riddle II, Obituary - from IdahoStatesman.com

RIP Scott


Richard


----------



## JudyS

That is very sad. According to his obituary, he was only 58 years old. 

I never had an opportunity to do business with Scott, but I know he was highly regarded here.


----------



## silentg

We bought our Dikhololo timeshare thru him!


----------



## ttt

More recently he was selling weeks at Rayburn Country...known for it's low maint. fees...


----------



## ira g

*Rayburn*

We bought a small points account at Rayburn from Scott. He was an honest, honorable guy and a breath of fresh air in the timeshare field. RIP Scott.


----------



## Dori

RIP, Scott.

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian

Very sad to read this.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I talked regularly to Scott --- usually once or twice per year. He always was such a positive life force --- happy and helpful --- I will miss him.

elaine


----------



## MuranoJo

I had heard Scott's name here on TUG a few times, but never dealt with him.  And I didn't realize he was from this area in SW ID.


----------



## tippy123

*Scott Riddle Trading time*

Hello all,

I just hear of this news right now as some of my emails was returned to me and I was not sure what was going on. Scott was a great help for me getting into time shares train me, help me out and he always told me Keith it's just a numbers game and this is so true. Second he pass away on my birthday Oct 09 very sad so he will always be a part of me now.

RIP Scott.

Side note does anyone have any contact info about Scott business as I was working on another week with him but not sure what i can do now?? any suggestions ?

Thanks all

Happy holidays


----------



## EWSteyn

I am so sorry to hear about Scott's passing - he was an honest guy.

RIP Scott and thanks for everything you did for the timeshare industry. You were a great example. My condolences to his family and friends.

-Eugene


----------



## cakhamis

Really sad news about passing of Scott.  I was working with him on purchasing two weeks and sent him the money but never heard back from him.  Does anyone know or have contact information for his wife or business so I can get my money back or complete the transaction.  thanks.


----------



## carl2591

bought my first TS a Dikhololo week from Scott.. he was a good guy and easy to deal with.. I hope the deals that were going on get handled.. 

I heard on Clark Howard radio show couple of weeks ago Facebook has a feature you can do to that is like a beneficiary of sorts. You can appoint someone to make post to your timeline in the case of your death.   that way friends and family that may not know what happened will see the new post on timeline. 

RIP Scott.. a good man,


----------



## KACTravels

I am not endorsing this company, but thought this might be interesting to some.  I utilized Scott to convert my Rayburn Country Timeshare my parents bought into the RCI Points System. I received this email yesterday.





Points weeks for Points owners Trading Times Clients


It has been 3 years since the passing of Scott Riddle. We have been tasked with trying to assist Scott's clients in their ownership of timeshare and sort through some of the issues that may have not been resolved in their dealings with Trading Times. Some issues we will not be able to assist in but will put forth my best efforts to try.

Our company is International Condominium Wholesalers which has been in business for 25 years. We specialize in timeshare around the world and selling RCI weeks and RCI points. With over 15,000 sales, we pride ourselves with the knowledge and experience of the timesharing industry.

28,000 Global Points annually, deeded for $250.00 sales price. Low maintenance fees of $250.00 annually .That breaks down to less than a penny a Point! Unheard of in this industry!

I have a very limited supply and they will be sold on a first come first serve basis. Please call 800-613-7410 if you or friends are interested. Thank you for your patronage and have great day!

SELLERS: depending on where you own, we may be able to assist you in getting rid of your timeshare property.

Whether you are a Buyer or Seller or just an owner that needs assistance, we can be reached at 800-613-7410.

Highest Regards,
Jeff Crouch
President of ICW


----------



## bird68

Hi I am looking to sell my points associated with Rayburn Vacation Club. I found this thread and then searched the internet and found a phone number. I spoke with someone named Nicky at ICW. I explained my situation, which I won’t get into here; she took some info and said they may be able to help me. She said she’d email me further details for me to look over. She also said their company charges $495 to do the sale. Can anyone comment on whether this is legit or what I should do from herein?


----------



## chazpbg

Just curious


bird68 said:


> Hi I am looking to sell my points associated with Rayburn Vacation Club. I found this thread and then searched the internet and found a phone number. I spoke with someone named Nicky at ICW. I explained my situation, which I won’t get into here; she took some info and said they may be able to help me. She said she’d email me further details for me to look over. She also said their company charges $495 to do the sale. Can anyone comment on whether this is legit or what I should do from herein?



Just curious: Did you have any success with Rayburn yet? I'm starting to explore options...


----------



## JesJohnnie

chazpbg said:


> Just curious
> 
> 
> Just curious: Did you have any success with Rayburn yet? I'm starting to explore options...



I own a 2/2 ts at Golfview and my fees were raised from $359 to $600.  Samantha White verified last week that the 2/2 pay exactly the same as 3/3 bed/bath.  This is unethical but Samantha White/Office Mgr refused to answer.  Is anyone else disputing the excessive increase which amounts to 80% in one year?  Currently, Clyde Pederson won't return phone calls and now threatening foreclosure.  It is beneficial, as a group to file a complaint with BBB, consumer affairs, state attorney general.  Anyone interested?  or is everyone selling timeshare.  Please reply.  thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## carl2591

sounds like they are playing game with you.. this is in SA so you can just let them know you will be retuning deed or whatever back to them and not paying more MF.. they don't power to do anything to you as US citizen..  just walk out and close the door behind you.. thats what i did on one.  that was 5 or more years ago. 



JesJohnnie said:


> I own a 2/2 ts at Golfview and my fees were raised from $359 to $600.  Samantha White verified last week that the 2/2 pay exactly the same as 3/3 bed/bath.  This is unethical but Samantha White/Office Mgr refused to answer.  Is anyone else disputing the excessive increase which amounts to 80% in one year?  Currently, Clyde Pederson won't return phone calls and now threatening foreclosure.  It is beneficial, as a group to file a complaint with BBB, consumer affairs, state attorney general.  Anyone interested?  or is everyone selling timeshare.  Please reply.  thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## DeniseM

Carl - You are responding to an old post from 2018: Mar 31, 2018, and the poster hasn't been back since.

Be careful when you use the search function.


----------



## travel maniac

carl2591 said:


> sounds like they are playing game with you.. this is in SA so you can just let them know you will be retuning deed or whatever back to them and not paying more MF.. they don't power to do anything to you as US citizen..  just walk out and close the door behind you.. thats what i did on one.  that was 5 or more years ago.



Rayburn in is TX, US. I think people are mixing things up since Scott used to deal with SA as well as Rayburn (TX).


----------

